# day 3 after bladder surgery, still bleeding/straining



## boubou64 (May 21, 2009)

How long after bladder surgery should it take before the urine comes out clear with no visible blood?
my dog is still urinates, passes blood with her urine and strains afterward for a few minutes
I regret getting this surgery done! She looks depressed and she now urinates in the house even after me taking her out every hour.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd give the vet a call to confirm, but three days seems a bit excessive. Cue urinated blood for two days. The first time he did it scared me to death. The first few times he peed after surgery, his legs would shake. I can't remember if he strained--if he did, it was much less than before the surgery. (His bladder stone was more than half the size of his bladder.)

Try not to beat yourself up about this. It is difficult to see our beloved dogs in pain, and Cue was definitely in pain after that surgery. But now he is a healthy, happy dog with almost too much energy. 

Call the vet and see what she/he says. Hopefully they can put your mind at ease or give your girl something else to help her.


----------



## boubou64 (May 21, 2009)

I called the vet last night and he said : _This is considered normal in the peri-operative period (up to 1 week post-operatively). The urge incontinence can continue for a few weeks after surgery as the suture material can have a tickling/irritating effect on the bladder. As long as she is eating, drinking and acting normal, there is nothing be alarmed about. Even a small amount of blood will dissolve in the urine and discolour the full volume_"
This morning, he urine did seem lighter. She got up once during the night
She really wanted to go for a walk this morning, but the vet said to keep her indoors and quiet. I believe that she's getting depressed by all of this. She acts normally around people, barks at cats, wants to chase them, she looks totally normal. But! I had to hand feed her last night, she didn't want to eat and this morning, she still doesn't want to eat. I it were table food or treats (she too her chewable rymadil and her pill in some bread quite readily!), she would eat. Is that something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

No, I wouldn't worry. It took a while for Cue to get back into the whole eating thing after surgery. She'll eat when she is hungry. I tried to push it, and ended up with a puking puppy.


----------

